# doncaster show Qs



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

i know ill sound like a complete novis but im gunna ask anyway :blush::

im hearing alot about a doncaster reptile show. when is it? and is there and offical site?? id mite be around and would love to go!

please dont laugh at me....


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

this sunday 6th september, doncaster dome. if you mean website then no i dont think so.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

The doncaster show is in Doncaster on Sunday of this week. It is one of if not the biggest breeders meetings in this country.

No I dont think your stupid.. Would offer to take you up but, we are going up tomorrow and staying over night in a hotel.

Liz


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

oh cool!! thats guys.... i feel much less silly. its a shame im back to uni in two weeks in gloucester. i cant get away before =( ill bare it in mind though and try to get there next year. its odd they dont have a website, most big shows do. xx


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

website

2009 IHS Breeders Meetings

Liz


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

What time is it open till and are there any dart or anfib breaders goin?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philbaines said:


> What time is it open till and are there any dart or anfib breaders goin?


Think it open till 4 - 4.30 and there has been dart frogs and various other amphibs every time iv been : victory:


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

do you have to pay to get in ?


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Yes mate : victory: view my sig for details!!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't go now due to my blummin swine flu 

Let me know how it goes and take some pics


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

hey people, i may pop across tomorrow for a nosy... 
Is it literally just a sale of reptiles etc.. or are there other things happening? :blush:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

> I can't go now due to my blummin swine flu :sad:
> 
> Let me know how it goes and take some pics


Would do hun...but cameras or mobile phone cameras are not allowed, if we get caught we will be asked to leave :sad: dunno why, but those are the rules.

Will let you know though whats there...and post pics of my new additions :thumb:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know that. I wonder why they won't allow pictures....

Pics of your new additions would be fab :no1:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

does anyone no if there is any Auratus dart frogs bein traded?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

philbaines said:


> does anyone no if there is any Auratus dart frogs bein traded?




I know of two dart frog breeders going


----------

